# FINALLY!!!! Getting a V - but have a question



## Pennylogic (Aug 28, 2020)

First off, what an amazing forum this is. I've researched and learned so much browsing as a guest, and finally registering once we put a deposit down.

So, after 18 years of wanting a big dog (Active Duty Air Force guy), we're finally in a place w/the home, yard, kids, time, etc...to properly care for a dog like a Vizsla. 

I've been obsessed for many years w/Vizslas, but with my career, moving, school, deployments, travel, and all the things that come w/a military career, we're finally ready for a V.

We put a deposit down on a V w/a fantastic litter from a very reputable breeder here in Utah, and should be able to pick up our puppy in mid-Oct!

We've got 2 small rescue dogs (3 1/2 yrs old) that are siblings and something like chihuahua/terrier mixes. Being siblings, they've NEVER liked ANY of other type of dogs, cannot be at a daycare, and really don't need any other pets to be happy. Our vet said it's because they're siblings and don't need socialization from other pets to be happy. 

That being said, they are both very affectionate, loving, caring dogs to anyone they know, including family, neighbors, neighbor kids, etc....

My hope is that starting w/a puppy V and them realizing that he/she is not going anywhere, they will adjust (no doubt w/some hardships).

My question to the group is....has anyone else went through this, and do you have any tips, suggestions, advice for easing the introduction of a puppy V to these 2 siblings?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

While I will give my thoughts on it, this is also a great question for your breeder.

I would introduce them one at a time to the puppy, on a neutral territory, and not at your home. Otherwise pack mentality may take over. One dog growls or snaps, and the other dog joins in. Have one person there to help with the puppy, and another person to help with the dog. 
If all goes well, do the same thing for the first week at home. Put up every type of toy, bone, food dish to that may cause a problem between the puppy, and older dog. Feed in separate areas.
You gradually give them more freedom together only if things are going well.
Have you considered what you would do, if your dogs never like this puppy?


----------



## Pennylogic (Aug 28, 2020)

Thanks for the reply.

Great idea about neutral areas and slow introductions. 

I've also talked about this w/our breeder and will talk more at length in the future. 

I believe they'll get along fine with time, and understand there will be hardships along the way.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I bring foster dogs into my home, and with 4 Vizslas already here, it can be a bit overwhelming to a new pup/dog. 
Plus doing separate introductions, keeps the current dogs from feeding off of each others emotions. Each one of the Vizslas at the house take different amounts of time, to warm up to a new dog. Shine is fine day one. Jasper needs 3-5 days. Hunter can take up to 3 weeks, and does not care for other dogs being in his face.
Grumpy senior June, really does not care to be bothered with them. She would rather go crash in the bedroom (my bed is her favourite place to nap anyway), until they figureout she's not going to give them the time of day.


----------



## Pennylogic (Aug 28, 2020)

Yes, agree that it will be a trying time for my patience, and my teenage boy (Sr in HS).

My hope is that the alpha female rescue pup will grow fond and learn to care for the V like she does the other male rescue!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I was in same situation/mindset wondering how Ruby would take to Elvis, she's not the most sociable of dogs (fine with other dogs on shoots though). I needn't have worried, she was absolutely amazing with him, gave him little corrections when he overstepped but that was all.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Pennylogic (Aug 28, 2020)

That is definitely reassuring, thank you!


----------

